# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أخبار المساء 24 يناير 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*​
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهي اجتماع الاتحاد..لا رعاية ولا بث و انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز مهددة بالالغاء



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 انتهي قبل قليل اجتماع الاتحاد العام مع مسئولي شركة سوداني و القنوات الناقلة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث قدمت شركة سوداني 4 مليار للموسم الحالي و 4مليار ونصف للقادم ولكنها لم توقع لعدم وضوح رؤية البث وبعض الجوانب التي تسببت في رفع الاجتماع اما قناة قوون فقد قدمت 8 مليار لكنها طلبت حصرية بث الممتاز بجانب الرعاية فيما عرضت (bein) الرياضية 800 الف دولار و ذلك بنقل بعض المباريات التي يكون طرفها الهلال و المريخ وحتى نهاية الاجتماع لم يصل الاتحاد الى حل بسبب بعض الخلافات ,
الى ذلك هددت رابطة اندية الممتاز بعدم المشاركة في مباريات الغد وعدم حضورها لملاعب المباريات ما تحل مشاكلها لتضع الاتحاد العام في ورقة ووعد اتحاد الكرة بحل مشاكلها غدا في جلسة بحضور كافة الاطراف حيث طالبت بتسليم القديم وجزء من الجديد من الرعاية و البث حتى تحضر لملاعب مبارياتها وهو ما فجر ازمة ربما هدد بانطلاقة الممتاز غدا ويجدر ذكره بان عددا من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي و الصحف كانت قد نشرت خبرا اليوم بان الدوري سيكون منقولا على جميع القنوات وهو ما لم يحدث حتى الان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دكتور كسلا : علاء الدين يوسف سجل هدفا عالميا كسب فيه تحديه الخاص لمكسيم



دخول وليد وفيصل منح الوسط الحيوية اجبر باتريك على ترتيب الاوراق مستقبلا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / رؤية فنية 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم جميعا
خواطر فنيه بمناسبة لقاء القمة :
- نحمد الله ان العاصمه نامت هادئه بعد التعادل العادل بين طرفي القمة.
- الموسم في بدايته وتوقيت غير مناسب لاقحام الهلال والمريخ في لقاء له خصوصياته وتأثيراته وابعاده المعنويه ..ولكن الله لطف بالجميع.
-الشوط الاول - تميز بسيطرة مريخيه وتفوق نسبي في الاداء وتقدم في النتيجه.وعاب الهلال :
- بطء في الانتقال من الدفاع الى الهجوم وبالعكس.
- تواضع في صناعة اللعب علي الصعيدين الفردى والجماعي.
- تركيز علي الجانب الايمن من الملعب حيث يتواجد كل من بشه وسيسيه وكأن جانب بوتاكو ليس جزءا من الملعب.
- ضغط مريخى متواصل تحمل عبء التصدي له خط الدفاع الهلالي ومحاور ارتكازه.
- ندرة الفرص الهجوميه والتى لم تتعد تصويبة سيدي بيه في يد الحارس..
كل هذا ليس من سمات الهلال الذي نريد.
تنقلت بين الشوطين في رحاب القروبات الهلاليه وتعرفت الي اراء اكثر من 200مدرب !
سؤال الي كل اخواننا المدربين :
كيف يحكم المرء علي لاعب بالسوء من غير ان يكون ملما بطبيعة المهام التي كلف بها اللاعب ؟؟؟!!!
فمن غير المستبعد مثلا ان يكون كاريكا هو افضل اللاعبين في رأي المدرب ، وكيبي الاسوأ !!!
- علاء الدين يوسف سجل هدفا عالميا كسب فيه تحديه الخاص لمكسيم - لانه الغي دور الدفاع هنا -الحارس العملاق مع ان الاخير تواجد في الموقع الصحيح ..ولكنى اعتقد انه لم يتوقع التصويب من هذه المسافه بعد طول حالة الاسترخاء خلال فترة الاعداد والتي لم يتعرض لاختبار حقيقي خلالها .
لقد عدنا الي افريقيا يا مكسيم !!
الشوط الثانى -
استبدال بشه وسيدي بيه بوليد وفيصل موسي اعاد الحيويه والسيطره لوسط الهلال ومن المتوقع ان يجبر ذلك باتريك علي اعادة حساباته في ترتيب الاساسي والاحتياطي بوسط ملعبه الذاخر والحمدلله وما شاء الله بالنجوم.
- عادت الي الهلال سرعة الانتشار وسرعة الانتقال والتمرير من لمسه والاوضاع الخطيره المتكرره امام مرمى المريخ والهدف الاكروباتي الجميل لكيبي.
- باتريك وغارزيتو هما اكثر المستفيدين من قيام هذه المباراة ..خاصة وان الفريقين يفتقدان عناصر مهمة لمختلف الاسباب ..ونأمل ان نري الفريقين بعد عودة الغائبين.
الهلال اكثر حاجة للعناصر الغائبه من المريخ ، لانها ستدعم في المقام الاول قلب دفاعه..المنطقه التي مازالت ترفع ضغط مشجعيه !!
- علي الهلال ان يعالج اخطاء سيسيه الكارثيه وايجاد البديل الجاهز له ، تحسبا للظروف علي كل حال.
- ختاما واضح ان الهلال الجديد قد بدأ المشوار بداية طيبه ولكن امامه طريق شاق طويل من اجل الوصول الي التجويد والمثاليه.
فمقرر التكتيك الجماعي للفريق يشمل مكسيم ، خط الدفاع ، الوسط والهجوم ..ولكنه حتى الان يبدو وكأنه قد وصل الي منطقة بشه وسيسيه فقط ،لان من عندهما كانت الكرة في الغالب تعود الي الوراء !!
في اعتقادي ان بمقدور باتريك اتمام عمله الكبير بحلول منتصف العام ووقتها سيحين زمن الترميم نصف السنوى.
تحياتي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لريشة : هدفا علاء الدين وكيبي اجمل اهداف الكرة السودانية على الاطلاق



اشاد الكابتن هشام الريشة بالمستوي المميز الذي قدمه نجوم الهلال و المريخ في مباراة الامس وقال بانها شهدت بذل و عطا من اللاعبين حيث سيطر المريخ على حصتها الاولي وعاد الهلال و احكم علي الثاني مبينا ان المواجهة كانت مثيرة وجدت تشجيعا مثاليا من جمهور الفريقين وهو ما منحها نكهة خاصة مؤكدا بان هدفي علاء الدين يوسف و كيبي يعدان اجمل الاهداف التي احرزت في الكرة السودانية على الاطلاق لان اللاعبين استخدما الخيال و تعامل بذكاء خارق مع حالتي الهدفين وتوقع ان يقدم الفريقين مباريات كبيرة في الدوري الممتاز وبطولة افريقيا مؤكدا الفائدة الكبيرة التي جناها غارزيتو و باتريك من مواجهة القمة و اضاف : هناك وجوه و اشراقات جديدة في مباراة القمة و كان فيها اكثر من نجم على رأسهم مكسيم و وليد وجايسون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صورة وانغا تحصد الاف الاعجابات





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حصدت صورة مهاجم المريخ الكيني اللاعب الان وانغا وهو يرتدي فانلة مكتوب عليها (لبيك رسول الله) ,, حصدت الاف الاعجابات لدى رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصورة .. مدرب الهلال باتريك في تغريدة : استهلالية مميزة بدرع الاستقلال





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اطلق مدرب الهلال قبل قليل على حسابه تغريدة تعبيرا عن سعادته باول بطولة مع الهلال قائلا (استهلالية مميزة بدرع الاستقلال)
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علاء الدين يوسف : احرزت اجمل هدف في مسيرتي وكنا نستحق الفوز





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اشاد نجم المريخ علاء الدين يوسف بزملائه اللاعبين وقال بانهم قدموا مباراة رفيعة المستوي و كان المريخ يستحق الفوز بدرع الاستقلال لان التعادل ليس بالنتيجة العادلة فالمريخ كان الطرف الافضل في المواجهة وان الهدف الذي احرته يعتبر الاجمل في مسيرتي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محسن سيد : المريخ سيعلب تجربة أفريقية قبل مواجهه عزام

كشف محسن سيد مدرب المريخ العام أن فريقه سيؤدي تجربة تحضيرية أمام أحد الأندية الأفريقية القوية وذلك قبل مواجهة عزام التنزاني برسم دور التمهيدي في رابطة الأبطال الأفريقية، وسيدشن المريخ مشواره في الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة كوستي قبل أن يغادر إلى كوستي ليواجه ممثلها الثاني المريخ ويعود الأحمر لملعبه بعد ذلك ويؤدي ثالث مباريات في الدوري قبل أن تشد بعثته الرحال إلى تنزانيا ليؤدي جولة الذهاب خارج قواعده، ووضع الجهاز الفني ضمن برنامجه أداء تجربة أفريقية قوية قبل مواجهة التنزاني القوي المدجج بالنجوم.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مشاركة ٦ اجانب و٥ محليين ..ظاهرة تحدث لاول مرة فى مباراة الديربي

حدث ظاهرة هي الاولي من نوعها فى مباريات الديربي حيث بدأ الهلال المباراة بمشاركة 6 محترفين و 5 لاعبين محلية حيث شارك كل من مكسيم (الكاميرون ) اتير توماس (جنوب السودان) سيسية (السنغال) باتاكو (اثيوبيا) سيدي بيه (مالي) , كيبي (بوركينا فاسو ) مقابل 5 لاعبين محلين وهم سيف مساوي ونزار حامد ونصر الدين الشغيل وبشة ومدثر كاريكا .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

رصاصة علاء تصطدم بالحظ السعيد للفرقة الزرقاء




قبِل المريخ التعادل بهدف لكل أمام نده الهلال في المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين مساء باستاد الخرطوم على درع الاستقلال احتفالاً بتلك المناسبة الوطنية، وشرّف المباراة بالحضور سعادة الفريق أول بكري حسن صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية والدكتور عبد الرحمن الخضر والي الخرطوم والأستاذ عبد الحفيظ الصادق وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي والطيب حسن بدوي وزير الثقافة والدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وحسن عبد السلام رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي ومجلسي الهلال والمريخ، بكّر المريخ بالتسجيل عن طريق نجمه علاء الدين يوسف بهدف رائع وجميل بتسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء, لكن الهلال تدارك الأمر في الشوط الثاني بواسطة محترفه البوركيني كيبي, وأهدر رماة المريخ من الفرص ما كان يكفي لحسم المباراة بنتيجة مريحة لولا سوء الطالع الحقيقي, وتم الفصل بين الفريقين بالقرعةالتي ابتسمت للهلال ومنحته الدرع.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نائب رئيس المريخ عبد الصمد : الهلال نجا من الهزيمة





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال رئيس قطاع الكرة بالمريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان في تعليقه على مباراة فريقه امام الهلال بان النتيجة التي خرجت بها غير عادلة لان المريخ كان يستحق الفوز و الهلال الخسارة فهو قد نجا منها باعجوبة لاننا وجدنا فرصا كانت كفيلة بحسم المباراة لصاحنا و لكن الحظ عاندنا ووقف بجانب الهلال واكد على استفادة فريقه من القمة و قال بانها كانت اعداد حقيقي قبل انطلاقة بطولة الدوري الممتاز ..الصدي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو : كنا الافضل و مباراة القمة اعداد حقيقي بالنسبة لنا





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال المدير الفني للمريخ دييجو غارزيتو ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﻰ مواجهة درع الاستقلال , ﻭاصفا ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭ ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ , مؤكدا بان ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺴﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﺿﺎﻋﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺼﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ , ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻛﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻏﺎﺋﺒﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﺭﺩﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺷﺮﻙ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﺍ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ , ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻛﺪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﺎﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻇﻬﺮﻭﺍ ﺑﻠﻴﺎﻗﻪ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ . ﻭﻋﻨﺪ ﺍ ﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﻤﺖ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻛﺪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻳﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻝ 90 ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*[QUOTE=عبد المنعم خليفة;792721]​[/QUOT

آمييييييين يا رب العالمين .
والله يا عبدالمنعم بنحبك حب شديد . و ربنا يحفظك .
*

----------


## سوباوى

*مشكور يا منعم ومساك الله بالعافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بالصورة .. مدرب الهلال باتريك في تغريدة : استهلالية مميزة بدرع الاستقلال





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اطلق مدرب الهلال قبل قليل على حسابه تغريدة تعبيرا عن سعادته باول بطولة مع الهلال قائلا (استهلالية مميزة بدرع الاستقلال)



ونسأل ناس كفر ووتر هل فعلا الهلال نال البطولة ام انها نصف سنة ولماذا ينال الميداليات الذهبية ؟؟؟من يجيب على هذا السؤال يا ناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقفل ملف القمة ويفتح ملف الرابطة





قفل  المريخ ملف مباراة القمة على درع الاستقلال أمس أمام الهلال والتي انتهت  بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل وفتح ملف مباراته الأولى في النسخة 20 من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة كوستي يوم بعد غدٍ الاثنين وأدى الفريق  مراناً خفيفاً عصر اليوم على ملعبه تحت قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو ومعاونيه وسيؤدي  الفريق مرانه الختامي مساء غدٍ الاثنين على ملعبه بامدرمان يضع من خلاله  الجهاز الفني لمساته الأخيرة ويختار العناصر التي ستخوض اللقاء.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في افتتاح دوري الشباب الهلال يتعادل مع شباب ناصر سلبيا

 تعادل شباب الهلال وشباب ناصر سلبيا ضمن منافسة اندية دوري الشباب الذي انطلق عصر امس علي استاد الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عزام يتعادل مع سيمبا في الدوري التنزاني

عزز  عزام التنزاني منافس المريخ في الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا  صدارته للدوري التنزاني بتعادله مع سيمبا بهدف لكل مساء اليوم ضمن الدوري  التنزاني، سجل هدف عزام في المباراة الايفواري تشي تشي فيما سجل لسيمبا  ايمانويل يكوي، يذكر أن عزام سيستضيف المريخ يوم الخامس عشر من فبراير المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الابطال فيما يُقام لقاء الاياب بالخرطوم يوم الثامن والعشرين من فبراير.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
في تغريدة غريبة على تيوتر: مدرب الهلال يؤكد سعادته بلقب السوبر



في تغريدة غريبة على حسابه في تيوتر عبر مدرب الهلال البلجيكي باتريك اوسميس عن سعادته بحصوله مع الهلال على لقب كأس السوبر السوداني على حسب قوله على حساب المريخ مساء أمس، يذكر أن مباراة الأمس كانت على درع الاستقلال وتم حسمها بالقرعة بعد أن انتهت المباراة بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الدوري الممتاز ينطلق بأربع مباريات غداً



ينطلق قطار النسخة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز غداً الاثنين باربع مباريات مثيرة بملاعب الخرطوم وكادوقلي وعطبرة والفاشر، فعلى ملعب استاد الفاشر يستضيف السلاطين مريخ كوستي الصاعد حديثاً للمسابقة عصراً وبكادوقلي يواجه الهلال النسور الامدرماني عصراً، ويستضيف ملعب عطبرة مواجهة الفهود وأهلي مدني العائد للمسابقة من جديد فيما يستضيف ملعب استاد الخرطوم مواجهة الكوماندوز والميرغني الكسلاوي العائد للمنافسة بعد فترة غياب لخمس سنوات، وستقام مباراتين يوم الثلاثاء حيث يحل أهلي الخرطوم ضيفاً على الهلال بالفاشر ويستقبل المريخ الرابطة كوستي فيما تُختتم الجولة بالأربعاء بمواجهة نارية تجمع الهلال حامل لقب النسخة الأخيرة وأهلي شندي الثالث على ملعب مدينة دار جعل.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الهلال يؤدي مران صباحي وبعثتة تتوجه الي شندي صباح الثلاثاء



رفض الجهاز الفني للهلال الراحة وادي مران صباحي علي ملعبه استعداد لمواجهة الاهلي شندي في استهلالية الدفاع عن لقب الممتاز  وشارك  جميع اللاعبين ركز الجهاز الفني علي معاجلة اخطاء مباراة المريخ بالكرة وواقف المران اكثر من مرة لمعالجة الاخطا خاصة في خط المقدمة الهجومية والدفاع ايضا ودرب المجموعة علي اللعب عن  طريق الاطراف والعكسيات واجاد بوكاتو وسيسه من جهة اخري يواصل الفريق للتدريبات  حيث يودي صباح غدا مران علي ملعبه علي ان تتتوجه بعثتة الي مدينة شندي صباح الثلاثاء لمواجهة الاهلي مساء الاربعاء علي ملعب شندي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الاتحاد العام يوافق على عرض سودانى لرعاية الدوري الممتاز ويرجئ النظر في البث التلفزيونى لإجتماع الغد



إستعرضت لجنة التسويق والإستثمار الرياضي  بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في اجتماعها الذي عقد يوم أمس بمباني الإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) برئاسة الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد رئيس اللجنة الخطابات الوارده إليها بخصوص الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني للدوري الممتاز لموسم 2015م.
وبعد المداولات والنقاش والحوار والنظر في العروض المقدمة إتخذت اللجنة القرارات التالية:
أولاً :  بخصوص الرعاية وافقت اللجنة علي العرض المقدم من شركة سوداني للإتصالات المحدودة والبالغ ثمانية ملايين ونصف بواقع أربعة مليون لموسم 2015م وأربعة ملايين ونصف لموسم 2016م.
ثانياً :  بخصوص البث التلفزيوني تم إرجاء النظر فيه لإجتماع اليوم المنعقد عند الساعة الثانية ظهراً وذلك لحين وصول العرض الخاص بقناة بن سبورت.
ثالثاً :  تقرر أن تظل اللجنة في حالة إنعقاد دائم لحسم أمر البث التلفزيوني.
رابعاً : إلتقت اللجنة عقب إجتماعها ،بأندية الدرجة الممتازة في إجتماع مطول تناولت فيه موقف الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني وملاحظات الموسم الماضي ومتأخرات الدفع لدي شركة سوداني والتلفزيون القومي وقناة قوون وأمنت علي ما توصلت إليه لجنة التسويق والاستثمار.
ووافق الاجتماع بدعوة من رئيس لجنة التسويق والاستثمار بحضور أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي لأندية الدرجة الممتازة لإجتماع اليوم.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
في افتتاح دوري الشباب الهلال يتعادل مع شباب ناصر سلبيا



تعادل شباب الهلال وشباب ناصر سلبيا ضمن منافسة اندية دوري الشباب الذي انطلق عصر امس علي استاد الخرطوم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دعوة رسمية للقمة للعب في دبي الشهر القادم

 

خاص-الزاوية:
تقدمت شركة لتنظيم المباريات في دبي بدعوة رسمية لطرفي القمة الهلال والمريخ للعب وديا في دبي في السابع والعشرين من مارس المقبل وأبدت إدارة نادي المريخ موافقتها المبدئية بينما لم ترد إدارة الهلال، وعلمت الزاوية أن الشركة التزمت بتذاكر السفر والإقامة ومنح حقوق التسويق الناديين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ هزم التحكيم والتنجيم والألوف			 				 		 					     


* رفضت  المجنونة مع سبق الاصرار والترصد أن تمنح الانتصار لمن أجزل لها العطاء  ومنحت من لا يستحق البطولة وفق معايير الإجادة والتفوق داخل المستطيل  الأخضر.
* رغم ذهاب كأس البطولة بالقرعة من المريخ الا أن أشاوس الزعيم أثبتوا بأنهم يسيرون على الطريق الصحيح.    
* وأنهم  الأقوى والأجدر والأحق بكأس الاستقلال من واقع الأداء القوي والفرص  المهدرة والتواجد المستمر في منطقة عمليات الخصم بصفة مستديمة.
* التوفيق والحظ لازم الأزرق طوال الشوط الأول وأغلب الثاني.
* ووضع الاهلة أياديهم على قلوبهم طوال الشوط الأول وظل لاعبوه يتفرجون على ابداعات اوكراه وكوفي.
* ولولا التسرع وفقدان التركيز لا لانتهى الشوط الأول بخماسية حمراء على أقل تقدير.
* حتى القرعة وقفت مع الفريق المحظوظ وأدى لاعبو الهلال الشوط الثاني من أجل الوصول لمحطة القرعة.
* وهو دليل ضعف في كل خطوط الفريق، المريخ فرّط في فوز كبير على فريق جاء مستسلماً الا أن نجوم الأحمر لم يحسنوا استغلال الفرص.
* كيف يفوز المريخ ولجنة صلاح أحمد محمد صالح تختار حكماً مغموراً لإدارة مباراة أكبر منه؟
* كيف ينتصر الزعيم والحكم الطريفي يتعمد عدم احتساب ضربتي جزاء مع اللاعب اوكراه.
* كيف  يتفوق الأحمر والشغيل على مرأي من الجميع يمارس التصفية الجسدية للاعبي  المريخ ابتداءً من اوكراه موراً بسالمون ومصعب عمر دون أن يحرك الطريفي  ساكناً
* كيف يتفوق المارد الأحمر ولجنة التحكيم له بالمرصاد في كل مبارياته؟
* كلما تفاءلنا بنزاهة التحكيم يرد علينا بصفعات قوية في صدر المريخ.
آخر الأصداء* مباراة الأمس ستكون نقطة الانطلاقة الحقيقية للمريخ نحو تجويد الأداء أكثر وأكثر والاستفادة من كل السلبيات.
* المريخ كسب لاعباً مهول الامكانات وهو سالمون جايسون.
* اما اوكراه فأثبت للجميع وللأعداء قبل الأصدقاء بأنه اضافة حقيقية للمريخ
* بكري المدينة نجم اللقاء جمع وطرح وقسم وراوغ وأربك وبطح وحفل كل شئ الا احراز الأهداف.
* مباراة الأمس كشفت مدى رعب الاهلة من بكري المدينة.
* لأكثر من عامين لم يستطع الهلال التفوق على المريخ في المستطيل الأخضر.
* الفرح بالقرعة مثل فرح الغلابة.
* لا يتذكر الاهلة آخر فوز لهم على المريخ.
* المريخ أثبت جاهزيته للدوري الممتاز ودوري الأبطال.
* يا سلام يا علاء الدين يوسف يا علولو.
* لولا استهتار لاعبو المريخ في بداية الشوط الثاني لما حقق الأزرق التعادل.
* لو انتهت المباراة بهدف علولو لشاهدنا حالات هستيريا وفقدان ذاكرة الا أن المولى لطف بالهلال.
* كاريكا أصبح يلجأ للعنف للتعويض عن اللياق، وهل تكون مباراة الأمس بداية النهاية؟

* مازال بعض لاعبي الهلال يرهبون الحكام بالنرفزة وكثرة الاعتراض.
* ستظل يا مريخ شامخاً عالياً نفخر ونتفاخر بك تهزم التحكيم والتنجيم والألوف.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


علاء الدين يوسف: تمنيت أن تنتهي المباراة على أجمل هدف سجلته في مسيرتي




تحسّر علاء الدين يوسف نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء وصاحب أجمل الأهداف في مباريات القمة في الفترة الأخيرة على هدف التعادل الذي سجله الهلال وأفسد به فرحة جماهير المريخ بالهدف الذي سجله وأضاف: فرحت كثيراً بالهدف الجميل الذي سجلته في شباك الهلال لأنني لاحظت درجة احتفال جماهير المريخ وفرحتهم بذلك الهدف الجميل الذي يعتبر من أروع الاهداف التي سجلتها في مسيرتي لكن في النهاية أدرك الهلال التعادل، ورأى علاء أن المريخ قدم مباراة كبيرة وتفوق على الهلال في معظم فترات المباراة وامتلك قنطار الشطارة لكنه افتقد درهم الحظ.



*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوره سودانية
في تغريدة غريبة على تيوتر: مدرب الهلال يؤكد سعادته بلقب السوبر



في تغريدة غريبة على حسابه في تيوتر عبر مدرب الهلال البلجيكي باتريك اوسميس عن سعادته بحصوله مع الهلال على لقب كأس السوبر السوداني على حسب قوله على حساب المريخ مساء أمس، يذكر أن مباراة الأمس كانت على درع الاستقلال وتم حسمها بالقرعة بعد أن انتهت المباراة بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل.





ههههههههع اها بالمناسبه دي ماف مباراة سوبر - في كل العالم موجوده بين بطل الدوري و الكاس و مفترض تقام خارج العاصمه الخرطوم 
*

----------


## سمير كرمة

*هههههه الظاهر مدرب الهلال لما عمل التغريدة كان واقف لط
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

انتهي اجتماع الاتحاد..لا رعاية ولا بث و انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز مهددة بالالغاء



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
انتهي قبل قليل اجتماع الاتحاد العام مع مسئولي شركة سوداني و القنوات الناقلة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث قدمت شركة سوداني 4 مليار للموسم الحالي و 4مليار ونصف للقادم ولكنها لم توقع لعدم وضوح رؤية البث وبعض الجوانب التي تسببت في رفع الاجتماع اما قناة قوون فقد قدمت 8 مليار لكنها طلبت حصرية بث الممتاز بجانب الرعاية فيما عرضت (bein) الرياضية 800 الف دولار و ذلك بنقل بعض المباريات التي يكون طرفها الهلال و المريخ وحتى نهاية الاجتماع لم يصل الاتحاد الى حل بسبب بعض الخلافات ,
الى ذلك هددت رابطة اندية الممتاز بعدم المشاركة في مباريات الغد وعدم حضورها لملاعب المباريات ما تحل مشاكلها لتضع الاتحاد العام في ورقة ووعد اتحاد الكرة بحل مشاكلها غدا في جلسة بحضور كافة الاطراف حيث طالبت بتسليم القديم وجزء من الجديد من الرعاية و البث حتى تحضر لملاعب مبارياتها وهو ما فجر ازمة ربما هدد بانطلاقة الممتاز غدا ويجدر ذكره بان عددا من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي و الصحف كانت قد نشرت خبرا اليوم بان الدوري سيكون منقولا على جميع القنوات وهو ما لم يحدث حتى الان



فى بعض الأندية كومبارس .. ليس لديها اى مقومات للعب فى الدورى الممتاز وعاوز الإتحاد يسير نشاطها اليومى .. انا ارى اى فريق لا يستطيع تسيير اموره عليه الأنسحاب والإنزواء .. وحكاية رعايه وحقوق البث دى ما حاجه اساسية .. ومفروض بعض الأندية تدفع عشان ينقلوا مبارياتها .. عنتريات فى الفاضى فى انديه عامله زحمه وضجيج .. [ ما عندنا حق تسيير النشاط اليومى .. الترحيل .. المرتبات ] طيب وقت ما عندك ديل الجبارك شنو متشعبط فى اندية الممتاز .. الرياضه صرف بالعمله المحليه والصعبه .. وعلى كل نادى البحث عن مداخيل لتسيير نشاطه وإتحاد الكره غير ملزم البته بتسيير نشاط الأنديه بالصرف عليها .. والرعايه والبث زى ما بقولوا زيادة الخير خيرين وليس شيئا اساسيا تفرضه الأندية على الإتحاد
*

----------


## الدلميت

* الفرح بالقرعة مثل فرح الغلابة.

مشكور الاخ عبد المنعم

*

----------

